# $5 yard sale find



## compur (Apr 4, 2009)

I found this at a yard sale this morning for $5
A Minolta Autocord RG







Above picture taken after a cleaning session. It was covered with dust but
working nicely, even at the slow speeds and the lens is clean.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ahh...  you lucky son of a gun!!! Nice find, congrats!:thumbup:


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 5, 2009)

Sweet!!  Congrats.


----------



## sarallyn (Apr 5, 2009)

awesome find! i'm very jealous.


----------



## IanG (Apr 5, 2009)

Is the focus hood there ?

Nice camera and a great price !!!

I enjoy using my old TLR's especially myYashicamat, I bought it on a whim and now find it'd my most used camera, just need to print some of the 50+ films I've put through it.

I hope your going to use this one 

Ian


----------



## christopher walrath (Apr 5, 2009)

IAN'S HERE!  IAN'S HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Torus34 (Apr 6, 2009)

The Minolta Autocord represented great bang for the buck when introduced as a lower-priced alternative to the Rolleis.  Mine was bought back then.  It's still going strong, though I'm scheduled to replace the leatherette on the camera and have re-stitched the case.


----------



## aliaks (Apr 9, 2009)

overpriced!


----------

